# Between a rock and a hard place.



## peanut_butter (Aug 6, 2011)

I have an upgrade on my ghost line ($9.99 line I use just for upgrades) and I'm wondering if I should get a GS3 or wait for the next big thing? I love the dev community behind the Nexus and don't wanna waste my upgrade if I'm gonna get bored with the GS3 in a week or so. Any thoughts?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Depends. If your crack-flashing you aren't going to beat the Nexus... that's about all there is there. Doesn't matter what the device is.

If you want a great phone to use as that and also get some nice flashing in... this is that.

Personally if I were you I'd use the Nexus as a flashing device/mini-tab and use the S3 as your actual phone. I'd rather have it as the daily-use item every day due to better battery, reception, snappier process, more RAM... etc etc...

Regarding the "will there be something better" - there will always be something better. If you ask that question you will never be happy. This is the best phone of the moment, and will likely be a "best phone" for awhile, even if surpassed by hardware. Samsung has already sold over 20 mil GSIIIs in 100 days.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

peanut_butter said:


> I have an upgrade on my ghost line ($9.99 line I use just for upgrades) and I'm wondering if I should get a GS3 or wait for the next big thing? I love the dev community behind the Nexus and don't wanna waste my upgrade if I'm gonna get bored with the GS3 in a week or so. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Do it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd wait until the Razr HD is available before making a decision.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

nhat said:


> I'd wait until the Razr HD is available before making a decision.


Eh. Disagree. Not out until the end of the year anyways.

That BL will NEVER be cracked....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Eh. Disagree. Not out until the end of the year anyways.
> 
> That BL will NEVER be cracked....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Developer edition will be









Edit: You're right about the end of the year. By then, the Nexus' will be out & I'll have to jump on one of those instead of the RAZR.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Edit: You're right about the end of the year. By then, the Nexus' will be out & I'll have to jump on one of those instead of the RAZR.


I'll only jump on it if it rivals or betters the S3 in terms of battery life and signal strength. Basically, I want a Motorola with the screen of a Samsung, the camera of an HTC, the battery life of the S3 or Motorola, and the support of a Nexus. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nhat said:


> I'll only jump on it if it rivals or betters the S3 in terms of battery life and signal strength. Basically, I want a Motorola with the screen of a Samsung, the camera of an HTC, the battery life of the S3 or Motorola, and the support of a Nexus. Is that too much to ask?


Haha, that sounds like the phone to have, to me


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If I were you (and it's possible), I'd just stick with a GNex until the NextNex comes out. A few months ago with the S3 came out it was a much more compelling upgrade to make. That said, the S3 isn't going to be tons better than the GNex. I upgraded from a VZW GNex to a TMo GS3 only because I was ditching VZW so I had to buy another phone. I still almost stuck with the GNex because of how cheap it was. And don't get me wrong, I love my GS3 but I also loved my GNex and I don't think the GS3 is tons better than the GNex. Since we're already well into September and we'll be getting Nexii in another couple months, I think I'd save an upgrade for that.

And if you have a second upgrade coming up soon, well, you KNOW that come spring time there will be many new and exciting phones to choose from. So get one of those while keeping your NextNex as your flash toy.


----------



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

i switched from gnex and prefer the s3. 
but its a never ending better phone coming soon.


----------

